# Motivating a Teenager To Get Up For School



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

I am sure others have issues like this, but I got it under control for the wife 🤣🤣

Our 8th grader recently has been acting like a little brat about getting up for school. Its hard for me to take her because of work. If they leave after a certain time, she gets caught in terrible traffic. 

So after hearing them arguing one morning I said to her, you will be up and ready to walk out the door by x time. If not, I will give you a ride to school. Next morning she is late and I tell the wife I got this. I grab the keys to my 1993 Ford Bronco that I am planning on restoring. Its decked out with some body rust, hole in the exhaust, and that ole V8 features worn piston rings and valve seals that make her smoke a bit 😆. She is definitely hated by all tree hugging liberals and every soul in the state of California 🤣. 

She comes out the door and says why can't we just ride in your work car? Why do we have to take this???? I said hop on in!

Now the previous owner let the sound system stay with this beast of a truck. Looks like a 1990s Alpine cd player with about a mile worth of electrical tape on the pigtail in the back that you can see because part of dash is missing. In the back is this awesome particle board speaker box with water damage and two 12 inch Rockford Fosgate speakers connected to a Walmart special amp... oh yeah 😎. S

She tells me to drop her off down the road and I say it wouldn't be very responsible of me to do that. As we pull up near the entrance. I get the itch to crank up those 12s! And let me tell ya, Britney Spears hit Hit Me Baby One More Time with two 12s sounded catchy enough for me to drum on the wheel. 

The teachers and staff were nearly rolling on the ground in laughter. Her friends dad saw me and gave a smile and thumbs up lol. I yelled I love you and have a wonderful day at school.... The other students were in complete shock and smiling/snickering and phones recording all over.

She hasn't been even close to late for two weeks now! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Well played sir.


----------



## Ostrigko (2 mo ago)

lmao, it seems to me that your child will not be late for school for a long time.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

You have to find their weakness and exploit it. Kudos well played sir!!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> I am sure others have issues like this, but I got it under control for the wife 🤣🤣
> 
> Our 8th grader recently has been acting like a little brat about getting up for school. Its hard for me to take her because of work. If they leave after a certain time, she gets caught in terrible traffic.
> 
> ...


Well done! Now, if she dares be late again, do the same routine -- except get out of the truck and do the little dance in the Britney video!


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

Heh, this makes me laugh. Had something similar with my then 12 year old last year. Wouldn't get up, got really cranky about it. 

I made him go to his next hockey game and sit on the bench with his team, but not play. No hockey gear, just his team pants, hoodie, and his helmet, since that's required to be on the bench. The coaches completely understood, of course. They're all parents too. According to the coach, as he was walking through the handshake line at the end of the game, the opposing coach told him he was sad to not see him on the ice and he hopes he recovers soon (implying he was injured.) After a few years, all the coaches start to know all the other players and whatnot, right? S12 said, "just injured the ego. I effed around with my parents, and I found out what happens. Lesson learned."

Hasn't happened since.


----------

